# Do You Have a LOW sex drive?



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

if so, what makes you think it's low?
How often do you want to have sex?


----------



## Pogo (Mar 18, 2016)

Nnnnno  Not even close.



Bonzi said:


> How often do you want to have sex?



Pretty much every time I see one of your threads..


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Do You Have a LOW sex drive?



We all know you don't.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 18, 2016)

Absolutely NO. My sex drive is turbocharged, thanks to Viagra.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Who is going to admit to that.  Of course all the guys are going to say no.  Lol.


----------



## Hossfly (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Who is going to admit to that.  Of course all the guys are going to say no.  Lol.


Sure, as long as they have a tongue and a cigar.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> if so, what makes you think it's low?
> How often do you want to have sex?


Guys after 40 start losing testosterone.  I'm sure I don't get as hard as I used to but i still got it.  LOL.  

Every once in awhile I wake up with a 15 year old's hard on in my pants and I'm like damn those were the good old days.  Any harder it felt like it would explode.  

Turns out most guys don't need viagra they are just sick of fucking their wives.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Who is going to admit to that.  Of course all the guys are going to say no.  Lol.


I think Delta4embassy admitted once he doesn't have much going on down there anymore.

Why not admit it on here.  I'm never going to meet you, am I?  I hope to one day meat you though.  lol


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Who is going to admit to that.  Of course all the guys are going to say no.  Lol.
> ...



A Bill Clinton joke?


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> if so, what makes you think it's low?
> How often do you want to have sex?



More often if I have had sex within the last few days.
Less often if I haven't had sex for more than a few days
Least often when I have had sex in the last 20 minutes......


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Who is going to admit to that.  Of course all the guys are going to say no.  Lol.
> ...


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 18, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > if so, what makes you think it's low?
> ...








You really don't need to share that much personal info, floppy.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm not even sure someone would admit it if they did.....
Let's just say, I would find it "interesting"


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I'm not even sure someone would admit it if they did.....
> Let's just say, I would find it "interesting"



Why?


----------



## anotherlife (Mar 18, 2016)

The more I get paid for it, the higher my sex drive.  Hehehe.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I'm not even sure someone would admit it if they did.....
> Let's just say, I would find it "interesting"



I have found that men who are always bragging about how much they're getting laid, usually aren't really getting it all that much.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> if so, what makes you think it's low?
> How often do you want to have sex?


Lack of supply...


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 18, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> The more I get paid for it, the higher my sex drive.  Hehehe.


Ghey porn is like that..So I've heard...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> if so, what makes you think it's low?
> How often do you want to have sex?



Contrary to popular opinion, I don't think about sex every ten minutes, I think about sex every four minutes, I feel I needed to make this important correction


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 18, 2016)

Women have nothing but a first gear for a sex drive...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 18, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > if so, what makes you think it's low?
> ...



*"Guys after 40 start losing testosterone."
*
Okay so I have another 12 years with Mr. Lucy, then I'll be trading him in for a new model


----------



## Militants (Mar 18, 2016)

My interest are my sex life. Food are cool things. Macdonalds are greatest then kebabrulle and pizza and 150 or 200 gram hamburger with bred and big stripps. Real good things with best foods in my district. 5 and 3 miles theres Burger King and Macdonalds. Chicken and souses and sallads are party. In my small town heres 10 USD for one portion.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Militants said:


> My interest are my sex life. Food are cool things. Macdonalds are greatest then kebabrulle and pizza and 150 or 200 gram hamburger with bred and big stripps. Real good things with best foods in my district. 5 and 3 miles theres Burger King and Macdonalds. Chicken and souses and sallads are party. In my small town heres 10 USD for one portion.



Fast food isn't going to help you with your sex life.  You're going to get fat!


----------



## Militants (Mar 18, 2016)

A Kebabrulle ....


----------



## anotherlife (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Militants said:
> 
> 
> > My interest are my sex life. Food are cool things. Macdonalds are greatest then kebabrulle and pizza and 150 or 200 gram hamburger with bred and big stripps. Real good things with best foods in my district. 5 and 3 miles theres Burger King and Macdonalds. Chicken and souses and sallads are party. In my small town heres 10 USD for one portion.
> ...


Then give it a slap and ride the waves.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Militants said:
> ...



I'll leave that to you.  Lol.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

If my husband ever leaves me, I'll take a fat sexless guys - as long as he can give good massages and is an excellent cook
... and has enough money for a decent home, tv and internet.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > if so, what makes you think it's low?
> ...



I don't think about sex often, unless I'm here cause I know he rest of the population likes it.
I mostly think about romance and love
Like a 14 year old.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > if so, what makes you think it's low?
> ...



Is there a pill to make a man Less horny?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not even sure someone would admit it if they did.....
> ...



Often though they are, but they are like 5'5" and they feel they need to make up for their height or some other fault.....


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> If my husband ever leaves me, I'll take a fat sexless guys - as long as he can give good massages and is an excellent cook
> ... and has enough money for a decent home, tv and internet.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

I just want what I want.
No one bugging me about sex etc.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Some other fault, like small penis?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Maybe, but that's not a fault to me... as long as his hands work.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

It would be cool too if he found me getting stupid drunk every night to be humorous... and ready to baby me back to health


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



They used to give such pills to men serving in armed forces. They do have such pills now, but I think they can also have some not very nice side effects.

Many anti-depressants also lower sex drive.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Hands and also mouth....so keep him away from say Super Glue, you don't want him by accident gluing lips together


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...





Salt Peter, or a photo of Hillary.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



salt peter


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



no I don't like oral


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 18, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Huh? You mean you don't find Hillary sexy? Not even THIS Hillary?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I just want what I want.
> No one bugging me about sex etc.


Uh-huh.. Sounds like 100% of the women I know..All at first it's, fuck me I love you, then it servitude and indebtedness with a smile,,,or else....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Huh? You're usual in this regard.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


You are lucky to have a man..


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I just want what I want.
> ...



i just need a guy that is OK with that.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



it's been that way forever.  I hate it.  (receiving it)


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



yep, he's nuts.  I left and he wanted me back... he's crazier than I am


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



You don't like giving it either!!!  What do you like?  Just kissing?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

kissing, making out, feeling up each other, I mean fucking is good, but hopefully quick.  I don't need to orgasm.  I don't care.
I just want him to be wild


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Look for an eighty year old fellow....


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> kissing, making out, feeling up each other, I mean fucking is good, but hopefully quick.  I don't need to orgasm.  I don't care.
> I just want him to be wild


_Spew and flew_ work shop?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> kissing, making out, feeling up each other, I mean fucking is good, but hopefully quick.  I don't need to orgasm.  I don't care.
> I just want him to be wild



Wild how?  A guy that is a premature ejaculator?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Who is more the fool?
The fool?

Or the fool that follows the fool?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > kissing, making out, feeling up each other, I mean fucking is good, but hopefully quick.  I don't need to orgasm.  I don't care.
> ...


At least long enough for a couple of piston strokes...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Why, what don't you like? Also from other comments you've made, you don't seem to much like sex, have you always been like this, or is it recent development?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Weird.  Lol.  This calls for more Ms. Swan.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 18, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I'm not able to respond to this question, due to the fact that I don't know the answer


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 18, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Ignorance is bliss...


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Many anti-depressants.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> It would be cool too if he found me getting stupid drunk every night to be humorous... and ready to baby me back to health


JFC what a basket case...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I'm worried about Bonzi, you know she said she's disappearing, well maybe she's decided to become a Nun 

Hey Bonzi, you must be careful, some men think Nun's are sexy


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 18, 2016)

Old hens would rather put out than be put out to the pasture,

"Three Point One Four"

*Bloodhound Gang*

**


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> kissing, making out, feeling up each other, I mean fucking is good, but hopefully quick.  I don't need to orgasm.  I don't care.
> I just want him to be wild



*" I mean fucking is good, but hopefully quick. I don't need to orgasm. I don't care."
*
Okay, you don't have to answer, if question is too personal....don't you care about sex because Mr. Bonzi doesn't do it correctly? So you see sex as some sort of "chore" you must tolerate or something?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > kissing, making out, feeling up each other, I mean fucking is good, but hopefully quick.  I don't need to orgasm.  I don't care.
> ...



Seems like a complete contradiction, like typical Bonzi fashion.  Lol.  A "wild" guy with a low sex drive?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

I've said it a million times, sex is great the 1st time!
I can't help it I'm abnormal!


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > kissing, making out, feeling up each other, I mean fucking is good, but hopefully quick.  I don't need to orgasm.  I don't care.
> ...



I've had a few partners.  It always gets old and boring - it's not from lack of effort or desire to be wild on their part.
I'm not a cold fish!  Except for the 1st time, I totally get into it... that's exciting doing someone for the 1st time....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



This also has me confused, how can he be wild with a low sex drive? Unless Bonzi means a man with a Harley and taking her on a ride at 100 miles an hour on motorcycle without crash helmets across mountainous terrain....that'd be kind of wild huh?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

most men I'm with are like what can I do to please you.... I want to explore everywhere .. yadda yadda....

they don't love me, they just wanna feed their own ego by getting me off.  No thanks.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



No, i mean you know the 1st time you have sex with someone new
and it's all crazy and wild?
like that - but that never lasts.  I eventually get bored.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

This is so totally NOT complicated!

It's simple!


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2016)

anyway, pm me or we can talk more tomorrow... gotta go.......


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



So you need something to spice things up then, then you know....va va voooom!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



But you said that you don't like sex!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> This is so totally NOT complicated!
> 
> It's simple!



No . . . it's very confusing.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Chris I'm so confused


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



What about porn films.....of course NOT that a girl as innocent as ME knows anything about porn films


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I've told her that before.  She needs to do something to turn on her husband and then maybe he would be more passionate.  Of course, after you've been married for years, you need to do things to spice it up sometimes!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



She could just handcuff him to the bed and FORCE herself on him....that'd wake him up, he'd be captive and wouldn't have a choice.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Or . . . get a divorce and become a bar hag!  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



That would probably work!


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 18, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> if so, what makes you think it's low?
> How often do you want to have sex?


I'm horny a lot. And my wife is too. I want sex every day. My sweetheart and I have fucked each others brains out every day since we met on Saturday, December 7th, 2013.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 18, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > if so, what makes you think it's low?
> ...



OMG Muhammed....you're NOT Mr. Lucy are you?


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 18, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


I'm not Mr. Lucy, I'm Mr. Lucky!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 18, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Mr. TMI.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 18, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...



Oh so you THINK Mr. Lucy also isn't a Mr. Lucky?


----------



## Yousaidwhat (Mar 18, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Women have nothing but a first gear for a sex drive...



I found second and third gear.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not even sure someone would admit it if they did.....
> ...


Yea but by the time you find out it's too late they are already balls deep


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...




Which in your case is a floppy 1/8 of an inch.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

I seem to sense no one here has a low sex drive.
Mine actually isn't low, it's just severely abnormal.

Maybe that is the question I should have asked... but there are tons of people with abnormal sexual urges and desires.
Mine are just "limited" so the opposite I guess of most....


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I seem to sense no one here has a low sex drive.
> Mine actually isn't low, it's just severely abnormal.
> 
> Maybe that is the question I should have asked... but there are tons of people with abnormal sexual urges and desires.
> Mine are just "limited" so the opposite I guess of most....



Whatever floats your boat, but I'm just saying if you wanted your husband to be "more passionate" then there are things you could do to evoke that response in him, I'm sure.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to sense no one here has a low sex drive.
> ...







Yeah, like leave.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm sexy enough as is.

If he doesn't like he it can leave or find another woman.  I tell him so too.  His option.
He knows I don't care, but he doesn't take me up on hit. His loss


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Well, that's kind of mean.  Lol.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

yeah i know people being mean on here is unheard of....


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I'm sexy enough as is.
> 
> If he doesn't like he it can leave or find another woman.  I tell him so too.  His option.
> He knows I don't care, but he doesn't take me up on hit. His loss



What does that mean?  You're "sexy enough as it is?"  Maybe he doesn't think so.  What do you do to try to spice things up?  Anything at all or you just want to leave it all up to him and you do nothing?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

I think I'm sexy enough.  That is all that matters.
again, if he's not satisfied, he know where the door is.

I'm clean
I'm thin
I wear nice clothes.
I tease and kid with him.
I even ask for sex

If that is not enough, bye


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I'm sexy enough as is.
> 
> If he doesn't like he it can leave or find another woman.  I tell him so too.  His option.
> He knows I don't care, but he doesn't take me up on hit. His loss



Sorry, but this attitude says it ALL.  Lol.  You don't care and you tell him so.  Well, what would you expect?  Good grief!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I think I'm sexy enough.  That is all that matters.
> again, if he's not satisfied, he know where the door is.
> 
> I'm clean
> ...



Well, I am assuming since you are in your 50s, that he is also at least in his 50s, and some men of that age group need a bit more stimulation to get the juices flowing.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

No man likes a needy pathetic woman either......


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm sexy enough.  That is all that matters.
> ...



that's called work.
sex should not be work
there are two sides to a relationship
his needs are more important than mine?  I think not.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> No man likes a needy pathetic woman either......



What is needy and pathetic about desiring your spouse and doing things to spice up your sex life???


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Who said that his needs are more important?  They are just as important, no?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

he has his part in being desirable..... ever think of that?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...







Yeeeeesh... Chew through his own leg to escape time...


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



he's totally free - I'll give him the house and all I have too
I'll even pay him alimony
But, he wants to keep me around.  don't ask me why....


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> he has his part in being desirable..... ever think of that?



Well, if you aren't willing to put in the "work" into your relationship, it obviously doesn't mean very much to you.    Your problem I guess.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



So, then divorce him.  Simple.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > he has his part in being desirable..... ever think of that?
> ...



Maybe HE'S the one not putting the work in.... you just don't know cause you can't hear his side, but, I'll take the blame, I always get it anyway (at home)


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Okay, maybe not "simple" but better than being in an unhappy marriage.  If you stay, that's your own fault and nobody else's fault.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Grow up!


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

*32. How do you feel about receiving oral sex?
*
I don't like it. *10%*

It's nice every once in a while. *44% *

It's a necessary part of foreplay. *35%*

I'd rather have that than intercourse. *10%*

The Esquire Survey of the American Woman


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

(if i weren't married) - I would enjoy someone that would appreciate just getting fucked.  Not needing all the other garbage like "i get off pleasing a woman" etc.  If they are happy just to get a nut, it's all good.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> (if i weren't married) - I would enjoy someone that would appreciate just getting fucked.  Not needing all the other garbage like "i get off pleasing a woman" etc.  If they are happy just to get a nut, it's all good.



Maybe, at his age, he is having "issues" in that department?  You seem awfully selfish and immature.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Does he take medications for high blood pressure or diabetes or something?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

we make do.  He's not dissatisfied.  He has turned me down, so, I don't feel badly....


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> we make do.  He's not dissatisfied.  He has turned me down, so, I don't feel badly....


If you don't want sex one night and he does, tell him to go lay down in the bed, put some vasaline or KY gel in your throwing hand and Jack that mother fucker off.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> we make do.  He's not dissatisfied.  He has turned me down, so, I don't feel badly....



Well, like I said, maybe he is having some personal issues in that department and is embarrassed about it, and you certainly don't seem to be willing to help him out.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > we make do.  He's not dissatisfied.  He has turned me down, so, I don't feel badly....
> ...



That would be "work."  Lol.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

I don't have issues with that.. never have needed KY
yes, jacking is work, my hand gets tired.  It take too long.  I'm not good at hiding my feelings
And yes, I am selfish.  I will sacrifice a lot, my mind, my dignity, my freedom, but I'm drawing the line there... and with giving oral.  gross.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > we make do.  He's not dissatisfied.  He has turned me down, so, I don't feel badly....
> ...


You say creepy guys turn you off to being in a relationship. This kind of thing turns me off to settling down with one woman.  Next thing you know you are trapped in a sexless relationship. Fuck that. If you don't want to have sex use your hand. Easiest massage you'll ever give


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Meh, it sounds to me like The Bonze just wants an ego boost.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I don't have issues with that.. never have needed KY
> yes, jacking is work, my hand gets tired.  It take too long.  I'm not good at hiding my feelings
> And yes, I am selfish.  I will sacrifice a lot, my mind, my dignity, my freedom, but I'm drawing the line there... and with giving oral.  gross.



Do you love your husband?  Do you care about him at all?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I don't have issues with that.. never have needed KY
> yes, jacking is work, my hand gets tired.  It take too long.  I'm not good at hiding my feelings
> And yes, I am selfish.  I will sacrifice a lot, my mind, my dignity, my freedom, but I'm drawing the line there... and with giving oral.  gross.


You just said jacking him off takes too long and your hand gets tired. Let me say it again. Get some KY! 

If you don't like dick in your hand mouth or vajayjay maybe you don't like men or sex.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have issues with that.. never have needed KY
> ...



it's hard to keep your hand firm with any lubrication.  it's actually easier w/out.  
if it could be done in like 5-10 minutes I'd do it.
I like it in the vajayjay - no problem there.... don't mind it in my hand either as long as I don't have to be like a engine piston with it.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I don't have issues with that.. never have needed KY
> yes, jacking is work, my hand gets tired.  It take too long.  I'm not good at hiding my feelings
> And yes, I am selfish.  I will sacrifice a lot, my mind, my dignity, my freedom, but I'm drawing the line there... and with giving oral.  gross.


Cutting the grass is work and tiring too yet Mr bonzi does it every week.

The grass needs to be cut and that dick ain't gonna suck itself.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have issues with that.. never have needed KY
> ...



no this is how it goes in the Bonzi hh.
I do the inside work
he does the outside work (but I have to help)

I don't ask him to do anything for me.  Well, very little, and even that he'll complain about when we argue.
Trust me.  He has the upper hand and better part of this deal.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> if so, what makes you think it's low?
> How often do you want to have sex?


Only once a day. Used to be I wanted to have sex 24/7.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...





mudwhistle said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > if so, what makes you think it's low?
> ...


Aren't you supposed to go see a doctor after 7 hours of that?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Awww.  Poor baby.  Let's have a pity party.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm fine.  anyway, just telling it like it is!


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Are you really 50 like Chris said? I thought you were young. That pic didn't look like a 50 year old.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

Nope, I'm 50, I'd take a pic right now on skype but I look hideous... glasses on hair a mess etc.
I'll do it if you really want me to tho....  (actually, I'm 52)


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Nope, I'm 50, I'd take a pic right now on skype but I look hideous... glasses on hair a mess etc.
> I'll do it if you really want me to tho....  (actually, I'm 52)


Yes I want to see.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > if so, what makes you think it's low?
> ...



all men do
when they are young
I love God but I'm kind of angry with him for making men that way


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm just going to hang around for observation purposes.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

honestly, if that's the way men really feel, I'd rather be treated like a piece of meat, no lies or games.
just beat me over the head and rape me
fuck that other bullshit


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I'm fine.  anyway, just telling it like it is!



But you aren't willing to do anything to change it.  Does your hubby take meds for diabetes or high blood pressure or anything?  Perhaps he is having issues with erectile dysfunction.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



God didn't make them.  Nature did.  And you are at the tail end of your "sexual" life as well.    That is just how it goes with nature.  He is getting old and so are you.  That must be why you come across as so desperate.  Am I right?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Nope, I'm 50, I'd take a pic right now on skype but I look hideous... glasses on hair a mess etc.
> I'll do it if you really want me to tho....  (actually, I'm 52)



Do it!  Post it here!


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, I'm 50, I'd take a pic right now on skype but I look hideous... glasses on hair a mess etc.
> ...




she is good lookin


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

no, I'm the problem.  I think if a man were with me for any period of time he'd have issues.. well not my ex before my husband.
but I had not interest in him.  I love my husband much more than my ex (not ex husband, just ex companion)


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

jon_berzerk said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



For an old lady.    Lol.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm pretty vain, I'm not sure I can do it......


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> no, I'm the problem.  I think if a man were with me for any period of time he'd have issues.. well not my ex before my husband.
> but I had not interest in him.  I love my husband much more than my ex (not ex husband, just ex companion)



You love him, but you think sucking his dick is disgusting??  That's fucked up.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

jon_berzerk said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


I know. She used to have a cute pic of her in this white shirt. Nice body, face, she seems like she'd be easy to talk to. Im definitely a fan


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

If I can get a half way decent screen shot I will post it but i'm taking off my glasses and hair clip....


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I'm pretty vain, I'm not sure I can do it......



And not in black and white either.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > no, I'm the problem.  I think if a man were with me for any period of time he'd have issues.. well not my ex before my husband.
> ...



Girl - when have I EVER said I was normal or well adjusted??????  never!


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty vain, I'm not sure I can do it......
> ...



no promises, my vanity may not allow it...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Captain Obvious.  Lol.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > no, I'm the problem.  I think if a man were with me for any period of time he'd have issues.. well not my ex before my husband.
> ...


I don't get women who think giving head is gross. If you would throw up from cum in your mouth, that I get. Makes me gag just thinking about it. So put a condom on it.

If a girl said she'd blow me but only if I wore a condom ID put one on. 

I wonder if bonzi would like blowing Brad Pitt or Leonardo decaprio or George clooney. Not just do it but LOVE doing it.

I don't want to eat any woman's pussy but I do the ones I'm attracted to


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > no, I'm the problem.  I think if a man were with me for any period of time he'd have issues.. well not my ex before my husband.
> ...


Maybe she loves him like a brother


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Maybe you're gay?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



yeah well maybe I have not found the right guy? whatever, I'm married for life now so it's not an issue... just something fun to discuss.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

I've never been with a guy who didn't LOVE oral sex, giving and receiving.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


How many years until you consider yourself an old lady?

You know what's strange? The only people who I ever hear calling people old are 20 year olds. Most people once they hit 30 stop doing that because somewhere some 20 year old calls them sir or Madame and they realize they are no longer young either.

In Hollywood you'd get the mom role.

You do realize if I showed a 20 year old your pic they'd say YOU are pretty, for an old lady.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Maybe so, but that's just a fact.  Women and men start losing their "sexual appeal" after a certain age.  Be realistic!


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I've never been with a guy who didn't LOVE oral sex, giving and receiving.


Yes I'd love to eat your pussy. Even after you just finished a marathon


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm just telling the truth here.  MOST people are not looking very "sexually attractive" after the age of 50 or 60.  You are aging, and so is your body.  That is why LOVE and respect is an important factor in a relationship.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I don't want to eat Melissa McCarthy's pussy but jenny McCarthy's yes


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

well I took 2 pics... debating now


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > if so, what makes you think it's low?
> ...


Better keep quiet. 

If you're waking up with a 15 year old's pecker in your pants you better stop and leave those kids alone, Michael Jackson.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Yuh think?


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I've never been with a guy who didn't LOVE oral sex, giving and receiving.
> ...


EEwwwwwwww.....


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I'm just telling the truth here.  MOST people are not looking very "sexually attractive" after the age of 50 or 60.  You are aging, and so is your body.  That is why LOVE and respect is an important factor in a relationship.


It is so true. Just go to a dating website and search for women in their 50s. Grosse! Wtf happened? When did they hit that wall? 

But 50 is the new 40


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> View attachment 68075



You look good!  It's a good picture.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I'm know right? I would first wipe it down with a wet washcloth


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just telling the truth here.  MOST people are not looking very "sexually attractive" after the age of 50 or 60.  You are aging, and so is your body.  That is why LOVE and respect is an important factor in a relationship.
> ...



I'll leave that to you!


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I thought he was a woman to be honest. 

It's strange......alot of these liberals come off as a little feminine.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Quit being creepy, Bo Bo!


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 68075
> ...



I actually had to take 3 to get one I would be willing to share.  It's sad.  I wish I could post like a horrible ugly pic of me for fun.  I have to work on  my vanity and selfishness...they are terrible character flaws


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



ALL women have vanity.  We have pressure to always look our best from the time we are children!


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Okay, maybe not ALL, but most.  Lol.  You can tell the ones who don't.  Just look around in Walmart.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Don't forget your humility.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



the list goes on unfortunately!  I don't act quite this badly in real life


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

mudwhistle said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Humility?  Overrated.  Self confidence is a better quality.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

you can be confident and also humble


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Ever see the big fat woman with painted toes? Makes me laugh. I always say to myself, "oh yea now that makes you hot, not!"


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

hum·ble
ˈhəmbəl/
_adjective_

*1*.
having or showing a modest or low estimate of one's own importance.
"he was humble about his stature as one of rock history's most influential guitarists"
synonyms: meek, deferential, respectful, submissive, diffident, self-effacing,unassertive; More




*2*.
of low social, administrative, or political rank.
"she came from a humble, unprivileged background"
synonyms: lowly, working-class, lower-class, poor, undistinguished, mean,modest, ignoble, low-born, plebeian, underprivileged; More





_verb_

*1*.
lower (someone) in dignity or importance.
"I knew he had *humbled himself* to ask for my help"
synonyms: humiliate, abase, demean, lower, degrade, debase; More


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

self-con·fi·dence
_noun_

a feeling of trust in one's abilities, qualities, and judgment.
synonyms: morale, confidence, self-assurance, assurance, assertiveness, self-reliance, self-possession, composure
"they told Tom he lacked the self-confidence to make it as a singer"


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I see that a lot, I think they just try to make attractive what they can - ?  
Most people don't like hard work.  I have lost about 15 lbs.  Not from hard work, from medication that made me lose my appetite (not diet pills) - anyway, I still have to do work to tone up.... I'm about 123 now... so, I'm hoping to get to about 115 and stabilize


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

I prefer self confidence over "humility" any day.  "Do I look fat?"  "Don't you love me?"  "Why won't you pay attention to ME?"  Lol.  Humility could also be called annoying.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> you can be confident and also humble


Beat me to it.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Every little bit helps.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



He is talking about those women who are a complete mess, yet their nails look fantastic.  He's right!  Lol.  IF they put half the effort into the rest of them as they did their nails, they might look a little better.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Anyways, having respect for one another and love in your relationship is what will make it last.  Looks are going to fade and disappear.  After the 40s or 50s, things are going to start sagging and going south.  You cannot fight gravity.  It gonna getcha eventually.  Lol.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just telling the truth here.  MOST people are not looking very "sexually attractive" after the age of 50 or 60.  You are aging, and so is your body.  That is why LOVE and respect is an important factor in a relationship.
> ...




And still you are alone.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

I think a man would love to be around a woman that was confident, but not cocky - intelligent but not brash.
Sexy, but not slutty.  Affectionate, but not clingy


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I think a man would love to be around a woman that was confident, but not cocky - intelligent but not brash.
> Sexy, but not slutty.  Affectionate, but not clingy



Some men would be grateful to be around ANY woman.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I think a man would love to be around a woman that was confident, but not cocky - intelligent but not brash.
> Sexy, but not slutty.  Affectionate, but not clingy




...easy but not talkative, rich but not picky, a great cook but not talkative, intelligent but not talkative...


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I think a man would love to be around a woman that was confident, but not cocky - intelligent but not brash.
> ...




Shhh!...bobo is right there, he can hear you! Poor, hapless bastard.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I think a man would love to be around a woman that was confident, but not cocky - intelligent but not brash.
> ...



believe it or not, I am NOT talkative in real life
that's probably why I "type" so much here
I always defer to the other person, am a great listener, maintain eye contact at all times
I want people to feel that what they say is of interest and concern to me.  People want to feel valued.
I love people, I really do.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Super...


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Except for your husband?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I love that movie ironically enough.  One of my favorites....


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Nope, I love him too.  He's right there with my kids
We all show love in different ways.
I'll never leave him.
He can be very fun and funny, I enjoy my time with him (except when he's complaining or mad) - but that's normal.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Just a couple of pages ago, you said differently.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I think she's trying to make an "impression" on you.  Better watch out!


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



no, I said he could leave me.
I'm not going anywhere


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



no ... I don't like guys that are into poopies


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



You said you didn't care.  You said that you were not willing to do any "work" to help your relationship be better.  Stop lying so much!  You are a compulsive liar.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

his avi is cute tho


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



You are into any guy that will pay attention to you.  BE honest.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I did say that, but I'm not leaving him.  I just am only willing to do so much.  But it's up to him if he can accept that or not.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...





Yikes. No thanks.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



... or girl


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Yet, you want this and want that and expect HIM to give you these things, and if he doesn't you go online and try to find it with other men.  Right?  It seems you work pretty hard to get attention around here, so why not with your own husband?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



see - I was rejected.  I can handle it.  I have been rejected many times!
You know how many PMs I get from guys?  Zero!  Well, not very often, and if they do it's a very short lived conversation!


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 19, 2016)

One thing I discovered is gals on those anti-depressant pills typically have a low interest in sex. They just kind of flat line through life and think it's fine. That may be true for men too but so far haven't resorted to switching teams.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



No,  I come on line to vent.
I am not interested in meeting or knowing anyone here in real life
This suits me just fine.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> One thing I discovered is gals on those anti-depressant pills typically have a low interest in sex. They just kind of flat line through life and think it's fine. That may be true for men too but so far haven't resorted to switching teams.



The only time I feel sexy is:

(1) When I think I look sexy
(2) When I think other people think I look sexy
(3) When I'm drunk


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



You go out of your way to get attention around here.  Only a deaf, dumb and blind person would think otherwise.  Lol.  Yet when someone suggests that you try to do things to perk up your husband's interest in sex, you say that's "work."  Right?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I discovered is gals on those anti-depressant pills typically have a low interest in sex. They just kind of flat line through life and think it's fine. That may be true for men too but so far haven't resorted to switching teams.
> ...



Why do you always have to have validation from people online who are . . .  well whackos?  You have low self esteem apparently.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Oh, I flirt with my husband too trust me.  He thinks I'm a dork.  probably what the others here think also.....


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



hmmm just sharing, most people here don't even like me... so if I'm here for validation I think I'm at the wrong place!


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

you're starting to get weird again Chris... we are done talking


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Apparently not.  It seems a lot of guys here would like to "get with" you.    You talk sexy to them, so that is to be expected.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I discovered is gals on those anti-depressant pills typically have a low interest in sex. They just kind of flat line through life and think it's fine. That may be true for men too but so far haven't resorted to switching teams.
> ...







Sounds like you need to dress better, drink more, or both.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



I like you, I just don't really have a lot of respect for you.  You do have your good points though.  I certainly don't hate you, and I think you could be a lot happier if you would put as much effort into your relationship as you do trying to attract strange men online.


----------



## Iceweasel (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I discovered is gals on those anti-depressant pills typically have a low interest in sex. They just kind of flat line through life and think it's fine. That may be true for men too but so far haven't resorted to switching teams.
> ...


Do y'all have a wine cellar?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> you're starting to get weird again Chris... we are done talking



YOU are the weird one around here, lady!


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> his avi is cute tho


It's not him. The real him is a half Asian half Irish red head


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 19, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...




Cask of Amontillado?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



well, we did the wine thing for a while, but I abused it and wound up being a crazy off the wall bitch instead... cause I had too much....
May need to switch to beer or some type of mixed drink


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > his avi is cute tho
> ...





Maintaining his perfect record, bobmengele fails again.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



I thought you quit drinking because you're an alcoholic?


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Just more internet bullshit, I suppose.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> you're starting to get weird again Chris... we are done talking


She's a bit of a bitch. Her and unkotard would make a great couple. She likes sucking dick and he is a dick


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > you're starting to get weird again Chris... we are done talking
> ...



You're a bitch.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > you're starting to get weird again Chris... we are done talking
> ...



I like to call out liars.  That's one reason why I'm here.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

When people avoid the questions, you know they are lying about something.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > you're starting to get weird again Chris... we are done talking
> ...




Floppy fails again.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Bo Bo is just desperate.  Should feel sorry for him and his floppy penis.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...




I like to call out Lars. If Metallica ever starts posting here, he's gonna get an earful!


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


You should just feel my penis.

But it is nice to know you still have your sex drive in your 40s. Some women stop getting the visit. If only there were a cock around for you to put in that cock sucker of yours.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I'm only 37, Bo Bo.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Just be nice to Bonzi.  She'll pay you the attention you so desperately need.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Here is what I get from you. Ego, narcissist, mean, angry, bitter, vein, jealous, insecure, lonely, sad. If that's the vibe you like giving off good job.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



That's only because I'm not nice to you.  Lol.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


I love threads like this. It's the therapy you all need. I don't need therapy, just grammar/grammer lessons.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



That would be "vain" by the way.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



You are a creepy dude, Bo Bo.  Probably ugly too.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I love your honesty and our back and forth.

And no, it's how you are mean to others that concerns me. I know I deserve it. Lol.

You are too mean sometimes granny


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Then don't talk to me anymore.  No great loss on my end.    Lol.  Seriously man, you are just another internet weirdo in my eyes.  Got it?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Hurt your feelings? Go tell your man. Oh yea you don't have one


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Oh that hurts . . . not.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Oh did someone hurt chris' feelings? Lol


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Nope!  My feelings are fine, thanks.    Do you think you can "hurt" me or something?  Pfft.  Get over yourself.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Now, stop stalking.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Thanks. You know I love you. You're one of my favorite usmb members.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Whatevs, Bo-Bo.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...





Says the floppy, lonely, illiterate loser.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



I suppose you think you're "nice"?    Give me ONE reason why I should be nice to you or anyone else here?  Just one.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm nice to my FRIENDS.    You, Bo Bo, are not my friend.  Remember when I didn't even know you and all you did was harass me, call me old, call me a granny, etc?  YOU don't deserve my kindness.    K?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Ever hear of the golden rule? Even atheists understand that


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I'm nice to my FRIENDS.    You, Bo Bo, are not my friend.  Remember when I didn't even know you and all you did was harass me, call me old, call me a granny, etc?  YOU don't deserve my kindness.    K?


Why did I do that? Because you were being a bitch. It's OK Chris. That's your mo. We all know who you are


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



YOU don't.  Why on earth would I be nice to someone like you?  You're a jerk!  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm nice to my FRIENDS.    You, Bo Bo, are not my friend.  Remember when I didn't even know you and all you did was harass me, call me old, call me a granny, etc?  YOU don't deserve my kindness.    K?
> ...



I didn't even KNOW who you were, you moron!  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm nice to my FRIENDS.    You, Bo Bo, are not my friend.  Remember when I didn't even know you and all you did was harass me, call me old, call me a granny, etc?  YOU don't deserve my kindness.    K?
> ...



Why not be honest.  You went and looked at my pics in my gallery, thought I was good looking, and though that if you treated me mean (in your fucked up view) that I would grow to like you.  Well, it backfired, huh?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I'm nice to my FRIENDS.    You, Bo Bo, are not my friend.  Remember when I didn't even know you and all you did was harass me, call me old, call me a granny, etc?  YOU don't deserve my kindness.    K?


The thread was, "do I look 40?" Then you cry when someone answers your question honestly? Hilarious


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

Seriously, I may have been born at night, but it wasn't LAST night.  I know things.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm nice to my FRIENDS.    You, Bo Bo, are not my friend.  Remember when I didn't even know you and all you did was harass me, call me old, call me a granny, etc?  YOU don't deserve my kindness.    K?
> ...



What the hell are you talking about?  I've never started such a thread.  Liar.  This is why I don't like you.  You are a dishonest piece of shit and a weirdo.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm nice to my FRIENDS.    You, Bo Bo, are not my friend.  Remember when I didn't even know you and all you did was harass me, call me old, call me a granny, etc?  YOU don't deserve my kindness.    K?
> ...



Ha ha!  Anyone can go look at all my threads.  My profile is open.  Thanks for proving what a piece of shit liar you are.  People can also go look at your comments on my gallery profile.  Loser.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


That is how you get insecure bitches. How many times that must have worked on you.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



What have I got to be insecure about?  You are just angry that I don't like you.  I don't like you because you're a jerk.  Get over it and move on.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Maybe when I was 16, you dumb fuck.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You look great for 48.

I was just being nice. Try it sometime.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



See?  Here is another example of why I don't like and want nothing to do with you, so get over it and move on and harass someone else who wants your attention.  It's not me, so get lost.    Bye now!  Go away!


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


You think a lot of yourself.

Oh please Chris like me please! Lol


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Well . .  . fuck off then.  You are an inconsequential little turd.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


All you have to do is let me have the last word. Bet you can't do that.


----------



## ChrisL (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Oh, I'm going to put you on ignore now, so now you are invisible to me.  Have all the last words, turd.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...





Bonzi said:


> you're starting to get weird again Chris... we are done talking


Chrisl is putting me on ignore. She can dish it out but can't take it. Lol. 

I love mean people who hate it when people are mean to them.

Don't take advice from a woman who's only 3 years younger than you and doesn't like men but says if she had one shed give him head all the time.

It's like a pool table. You think you'll play all the time but after a week you never play.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 19, 2016)

Only if i'm screwing in a trench.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

My analysis of ChrisL:  she likes to get attention (which is why she accuses me of it) - she hates when other people get attention, especially women who are not as attractive and older than her <cough> and, exhibit traits that men hate!  She can't stand or accept anything that doesn't make sense to her.  She's narcissistic and only interested in her own needs.  I think she could be a SUPER person, but, ?  I think Moonglow is the only person on here that can get through to her.  Or understands her....


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> My analysis of ChrisL:  she likes to get attention (which is why she accuses me of it) - she hates when other people get attention, especially women who are not as attractive and older than her <cough> and, exhibit traits that men hate!  She can't stand or accept anything that doesn't make sense to her.  She's narcissistic and only interested in her own needs.  I think she could be a SUPER person, but, ?  I think Moonglow is the only person on here that can get through to her.  Or understands her....


I know! Like intellectually politically and religiously I agree with her but when it comes to talking personal stuff it's then when me and her start butting heads. She and I might be 65% comparable if we both did dating profiles but definitely we would not be a good fit for each other. You however I would like. And I'm 45. Personality wise ID pick you over her even if she is 37 and you 51. 

I can't believe she blocked me. Someone so blunt shouldn't be so thin skinned


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> My analysis of ChrisL:  she likes to get attention (which is why she accuses me of it) - she hates when other people get attention, especially women who are not as attractive and older than her <cough> and, exhibit traits that men hate!  She can't stand or accept anything that doesn't make sense to her.  She's narcissistic and only interested in her own needs.  I think she could be a SUPER person, but, ?  I think Moonglow is the only person on here that can get through to her.  Or understands her....


I sense a connection between her and unkotard. Like cat woman and the penguin


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

She doesn't like when men are mean to her.
I had a back and forth convo with IamwhatIseem and she took issue with him talking to me, badgered him until he said I was too "up and down" for him, flirted a little and left.  Her entire intention was to get him to believe I was a phoney and do dislike me.  I mean, I'm married.  Make a point to say I won't meet anyone.  Men I have talked to here on PM (and on the board) know this - but, she doesn't want to believe that.... who knows... she's just obsessive.

Why does it even matter to her?  Very strange.  It's not like this is "real life" or anyone is being taken advantage of.  We are all just here talking and having fun.

Craziness!


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > My analysis of ChrisL:  she likes to get attention (which is why she accuses me of it) - she hates when other people get attention, especially women who are not as attractive and older than her <cough> and, exhibit traits that men hate!  She can't stand or accept anything that doesn't make sense to her.  She's narcissistic and only interested in her own needs.  I think she could be a SUPER person, but, ?  I think Moonglow is the only person on here that can get through to her.  Or understands her....
> ...



She connects with anyone that feeds her ego.
I connect with people that bash me - some bashing I totally deserve.
Some is just outright stupid and obviously false!  I'm phoney?  What?  I'm the most self deprecating person on the board!  I say things that would send most people running away as fast as they can!


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> She doesn't like when men are mean to her.
> I had a back and forth convo with IamwhatIseem and she took issue with him talking to me, badgered him until he said I was too "up and down" for him, flirted a little and left.  Her entire intention was to get him to believe I was a phoney and do dislike me.  I mean, I'm married.  Make a point to say I won't meet anyone.  Men I have talked to here on PM (and on the board) know this - but, she doesn't want to believe that.... who knows... she's just obsessive.
> 
> Why does it even matter to her?  Very strange.  It's not like this is "real life" or anyone is being taken advantage of.  We are all just here talking and having fun.
> ...


Im sure chrisl is a control freak and that's why she's 38 and alone. And with that rabbit she has and her anger issue she reminds me of Merrill streep in fatal attraction. I can't believe I was too mean to that old meany and she blocked me. I'm shocked. Hypocrite


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

ah she will unblock you
all the men secretly love her
she's worried she will lose that to someone
it won't be me, cause, 1, I'm not interested and 2, I won't be on here much after April 30.....

it's a silly false world we all enjoy - the drama and the fun... 

certainly is a person of interest!


----------



## Syriusly (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I seem to sense no one here has a low sex drive.
> Mine actually isn't low, it's just severely abnormal.
> 
> Maybe that is the question I should have asked... but there are tons of people with abnormal sexual urges and desires.
> Mine are just "limited" so the opposite I guess of most....


Are you attracted more by 'bad boys' than 'good boys'?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


She has that "I'm gonna say what's on my mind and don't care if it hurts your feelings" bluntness and then can't take it when people push back? I hate bullies. You are sweet and you don't need to be taking advice from us. Especially the lonely ones like she who's name shall not be spoken.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> ah she will unblock you
> all the men secretly love her
> she's worried she will lose that to someone
> it won't be me, cause, 1, I'm not interested and 2, I won't be on here much after April 30.....
> ...


Why you leaving? I left once for a few years and then came back. I will miss you


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

Syriusly said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to sense no one here has a low sex drive.
> ...


She's sick of being made love to she wants to get plowd


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Who is going to admit to that.  Of course all the guys are going to say no.  Lol.




I will, Al Bundy was spot on  

Life is kind of unfair in that ascpect, the sex drives of most women and men don't match up


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

honestly, I don't know and don't care (about her) - it's fun to speculate.
I think it's funny how badly she wants to tear me down.  Speaks volumes about her.  If you care enough to pay attention.
I may be on here and there, I just won't be "ever present" like I am now ...


----------



## Dragonlady (Mar 19, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Bullshit. I know sexy 70 and 80 year olds. Not to a 20 year old but to someone their own age.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> if so, what makes you think it's low?
> How often do you want to have sex?



What happened in this thread since yesterday? It was 8 pages....now it's 30 pages, I read two of them and everyone is arguing


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> if so, what makes you think it's low?
> How often do you want to have sex?



As a 38 year old male my libido is decreasing.  If there wasn't so much sexuality (exposed women's bodies to be particular) in society I might be less up for sex than I am.

I guess I get in the mood every few days or so.  Sometimes a particularly sexy woman or something on television gets me in the mood like earlier today; I saw a latina woman who I thought her voice and way of talking was sexy.

She caused me to visit my harddrive for any Latina 18 & over only videos that I have haha.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 19, 2016)

Dragonlady said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



To me Cary Grant was still pretty sexy in his 70s.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> ..
> Im sure chrisl is a control freak and that's why she's 38 and alone. ....




We know why you're alone, floppy.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> honestly, I don't know and don't care (about her) - it's fun to speculate.
> I think it's funny how badly she wants to tear me down.  Speaks volumes about her.  If you care enough to pay attention.
> I may be on here and there, I just won't be "ever present" like I am now ...



Maybe you and Chris can try and be friends? I like both of you, this arguing is not good situation.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > honestly, I don't know and don't care (about her) - it's fun to speculate.
> ...



I like Chris
Until she starts saying I'm lying and a fake, then I have to stop talking to her.

Oh, ask your hubby why I would not like oral


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

GiveMeATicketToWork said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > if so, what makes you think it's low?
> ...



you had me until the visit to your hard drive....


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > if so, what makes you think it's low?
> ...



Hmmm I answer questions.
I don't argue.
when I have had enough, I just stop engaging.
Please re-read


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Okay, but it's a lot of reading, as I say it was I think 8 pages, now 30 pages, if not actually arguing you and Chris, it's certainly  to me....so this is how I interpret it.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I don't have any beef with anyone.
Though I don't like being called a liar and fake when it's not true


----------



## Slyhunter (Mar 19, 2016)

I realized a long time ago the only women I have sex with are ugly, fat, or rented. So I made a rule hot women only. Since I've made that rule in 1987, I've had no sex at all.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Okay, I accept this, I've not read all the pages, my short attention span is the problem.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 19, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



We're all people, doing our best


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > if so, what makes you think it's low?
> ...


Chrisl happened to it


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


And I don't like bullies bullying people who don't deserve it.

Mean people suck.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > ..
> ...


Tattletale little bitch. I won! Fucking pussy. You know what you did little bitch. I love it! I won! Now fuck off you little flea


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Everyone knows you won't be doing any of that, floppy.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I'd respond but like the little pussy I knew you were you'd tell on me.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...





Frustrated, floppy?


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I didn't have to go tell on you for anything. You seem like you got frustrated. Isn't that why you tattled?


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> .....
> We know you do queer




So floppy you've given up and joined the other team? Your choice, but you'll have to look elsewhere.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 19, 2016)

Get back on topic, please


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 19, 2016)

It seems that for people who have such problems there have never been more solutions available than now. If only other medical problems attracted as much effort.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 19, 2016)

GiveMeATicketToWork said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > if so, what makes you think it's low?
> ...


As soon as warm spring comes and I start seeing pretty feet/toes again I'll be happy. 

Right now girls still got them covered. At least here in michigan


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 19, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



*"Oh, ask your hubby why I would not like oral "
*
Why would Mr. Lucy know why you don't like oral?


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 20, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Hmmm it doesn't feel good?  Doesn't seem intimate.  I guess I always thought of sex as love - not as physical pleasure.  I just don't get physical pleasure out of it, but I think it might be mental.  I posted the article that says 10% of women don't enjoy it.  It might be as simple as it just doesn't do anything for me.  Like I said, I really enjoy sex and don't even need to orgasm.  To me the orgasm is just icing.  It's the intimacy that means most to me.

Isn't Mr. Lucy a psychiatrist?


----------



## Agit8r (Mar 20, 2016)

Daily is about frequently enough


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 20, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



*"I guess I always thought of sex as love - not as physical pleasure. I just don't get physical pleasure out of it, but I think it might be mental."
*
I wasn't understanding you meant Mr. Lucy in his Professional capacity 

So as this isn't a post-menopause thing, as you said you've pretty much always been like this, that's not in equation. Therefore Mr. Lucy says it could be:

HSDD Hypoactive Sexual Desire Disorder or ISD Inhibited Sexual Desire:

Hypoactive sexual desire disorder - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Also Erotophobia:

Erotophobia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sexual Dysfunction of specific type, Sexual Desire Disorder:

Sexual dysfunction - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sexual dysfunction - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## GiveMeATicketToWork (Mar 20, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> GiveMeATicketToWork said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Yes, my good ole hard drive haha.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 20, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> if so, what makes you think it's low?
> How often do you want to have sex?


I know for sure I don't have the same sex drive. Ten years ago I wouldn't be on usmb ID be on free porn dot com right now.


----------



## ZackB (Mar 20, 2016)

My sex drive has slowed way down. Everything still works, but I don't have frequent thought about sex line I used to. If I see a woman I am really attracted to, then my dick gets hard.  But then something distracts me and I lose interest. 

Tonight after The Walking Dead I watch Talking Dead, the after show with guests from the show there to talk about the episode that was just shown. Tonight Rosita was on Talking dead. She's this mega hot, mega sexy Hispanic chick. On Talking Dead her very nice, voluptuous titties were virtually falling out of her top. Not only did I get hard watching her on TV but I thought I was going to blow a load (but I did not). 

So, the thing is, if I am into a sexual situation with someone then I can perform as well as ever. However, if I am not directly involved in such a situation then sex is just not on my mind anymore. When we get older we go from being wolves (always on the hunt) to domesticated house dogs (rub my belly and I may pop a rod). There's other things that hold my attention besides fucking. And now that my testosterone levels are waning I can focus on my other interests. If I am dating someone, then I can bang once per day. But if not involved with anybody I rarely think and fucking anymore. I go to work. On the weekends I go to the firing range, go fishing, go paintballing, work in my yard, have a cookout, whatever. 

My point being that a declining sex drive is a wonderful thing! Freedom is a wonderful thing!


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 21, 2016)

welcome back


----------

